# Creating a virtual LAN interface

## Atomic Fusion

I'm looking to create a sortof LAN interface (say, lan0), so that any traffic from eth0, originating in a certain network (192.168.100.0/24), would be duplicated into it. I was thinking of using a tun interface, and someone suggested Shorewall, but I've never used Shorewall (or tun except for OpenVPN), so could someone give me some instruction?

Also, somewhat unrelated,  how do I rename an interface (tun0 to lan0)?

Thanks,

Stephen

----------

## Mad Merlin

What do you want to do this for? Someone may have a better approach to the actual problem at hand. (Incidentally, I think this is possible with iptables, I just have no idea how... but I also don't see why you'd want to do that.)

----------

## komis

mmm...interesting, thanks for info...

----------

## Atomic Fusion

I don't remember what it was for. I agree, there's probably a better way to do whatever I wanted to do. There is however, the curiosity factor, and both parts to this could be applied in other ways.

----------

